# Marina vs JLT vs Green Community vs Greens



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I will arrive in Dubai on 15 June and will be looking to rent a 1 bedroom apartment, probably in one of the above areas. I will initially be staying in temporary accommodation provided by company until I get my own place.

I would be interested to hear your views on the above areas. I have a budget of up to AED 110K for a 1 bedroom apartment.

Must have's include:

1. Easy access to SZR (I will be working near Abu Dhabi airport).
2. Covered parking
3. Central A/C
4. Gym
5. Decent views (not necessarily a sea or marina view but not looking directly onto the side of another building!)
6. Cable TV and internet connection availability
7. Entry phone system
8. Balcony
9. Bath and shower

Nice to have's include

1. Close to local shops and amenities.
2. White goods included in rent (washing machine, fridge freeze, cooker, etc)
3. high floor
4. tiled floors
5. pool

I have looked on the better homes website and there are quite a few 1 bedroom apartments in JLT and the Marina although only a few in greens and only 1 in the green community.

Are there any other letting agents you would recommend?

Are there any other areas I should be considering taking into account that I will be commuting to Abu Dhabi 5 days a week?

Thanks and all the best.

Martin.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You don't ask for much!

If you are going to be driving to AD 5 days a week, would it not be easiesr to live there? It is a really boring drive from Dubai to AD.

You are looking at the right end of town, but your budget is small, so don't expect a lot for your money. Most rental properties do not come with white goods.

As I keep saying look in the property section of Gulf News for detail of properties to let and agents.


_


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm currently at The Greens in temporary accommodation, and we've looked at lot of apartments here before deciding to rent in Dubai Marina, so will try to give you some answers! Can't help with Green Community, as we thought it was too far away to rent there, but heard is very nice.

With regards to must have's all apartments we've seen in The Greens and Dubai Marina meet your requirements!

We've been looking for 2 BR apartments, so butdget wise don't quote me! 
From your post I'd say that in the Greens I think you'd probably prefer the new buildings (golf towers, turia, travo or arno - when you search dubizzle.com or gulf news check for those buildings). 

All I can say is I saw a 1 BR + study in one of the newer buildings for 125K, but for example the balcony was overlooking the road (not a main road but still, and the "studio" was more of a cupboard than anything else!!). You might be able to find something for 110K, but I'd probably incerase my budget just to be safe. Most of the ones I've seen have white goods, except the washing machine. In Dubai Marina most of the ones we saw had all white goods too.

The Greens is great in that it has its own community village with grocery shop, restaurants and cafes, etc and a great community feeling to it, I really do like it here.

The Greens is more low rise, except for the Golf Towers, and Fairways (opening in July) and there's another tower but can't remember the name, sorry! Golf towers is very nice, but a bit pricey for the space you would get (at least for 2BR), 1 BR not sure of price at all, but finishings are very nice.

There are thousands of letting agents, as said everywhere check the gulf news (you can do it online) and dubizzle.com.

Not sure I'd recommend JLT, but you can definitely get good deals there, haven't seen any apartments though but have seen ads and prices are good. 

Can't help with the commuting to Abu Dhabi. 

In the end we decided to rent in Dubai Marina, although we liked The Greens a lot. But in Dubai Marina, make sure you go for a finished area, otherwise you might finish building in a construction site! The level of construction at The Greens is lower than Dubai Marina, so another point to consider. 

Good luck
EMAD75


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Green Community


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm in the Greens, and enjoy the community very much.

However, I have to go with why not live closer to work? When the fog rolls in the drive can be slow and dangerous. There was a 200 car pile up a few months ago on this section of highway.


----------



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. Been doing a bit more research and the Greens looks like a very nice place to live however it would be silly not to consider living in Abu Dhabi. Can you recommend nice areas in Abu Dhabi close to the airport?

I've had a good look in the classifieds section on the Gulf News website and there are plenty of apartments for rent in Dubai but only a few in AD. 

All the best.

Martin.


----------



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Newbie looking for nest*

Hi there

I've really enjoyed reading all the posts and hopefully will not upset too many people with repeated questions. I'll be moving to Dubai in July and working in Emaar Business Park so this thread is really relevant to me. 

EMAD75, is there any reason why you would not recomment JLT. I've seen some of the posts and they appear to be happy with the apartments there. Was actually considering JLT as my first choice but now.....

Have tried the better homes site as well as property finders but I guess I would rely on any one out there within Emaar Biz Park area to provide me with hands-on visual of the apartments (same pref as those listed by Martin). 
I'm still debating whether to cart my white goods with me or whether to insist on a furnished apartment - only thing is it would limit my choice of living space. Budget wise around 100-120k.

Thanks in advance for your feedbacks!


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Sunshine101

Good luck with your move and hope all goes well!

If you are working on Emaar Business Park I'd recommend The Greens! is just so close by - on your doorstep!

Regarding JLT, the big issue for me there is that is very unfinished. I mean, considering Dubai is a lot of a construction site, we were trying to find an area in which construction wasn't all around us! There are plenty blocks finished, but the surroundings are a construction site! It might depend on which tower you rent (?). Is definitely worth checking them out anyway, as I said I didn't see any apartments so definitely do your own checking! From what I saw in Gulf News, etc prices were quite good there!

Good luck
EMAD75


----------



## Booeybosh (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Martin,

I too am moving to Dubai / Abu Dhabi, but on the 19th. My situation is very similar to yours, I will be opening a new sales office for Azimut Yachts in Abu Dhabi, I am looking for pretty much the same as you have in your wish list with the same sort of budget. I will be staying initially in a serviced apartment in Dubai but will quickly want to move to my own place. 

Have you found anywhere yet and if so who would you recommend me speaking to?

Have you decided yet between living in Dubai or AD?

Many thanks

John


----------



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome EMAD75. May I ask what sold you on the decision for you to choose DB over the Greens since you were happy there?

Totally agree with you on not having construction in front of your living space - that would just be too much. Out of curiosity, how much did you spend to furnished your place at DB, given that the white good were provided? Just trying to estimate how much to budget myself when making the final decision between furnished and unfurnished place.

Thanks!


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

"Thanks for the welcome EMAD75. May I ask what sold you on the decision for you to choose DB over the Greens since you were happy there?"

Sea views!!!!  a wonderful view here plus big balconies!, much better finishings that at any of the apartments I saw at the Greens - much better gym, pool, squash court, etc. But with marina, you have to make sure you find a finished area - there are a lot of horrible apartment buildings surrounded by construction!! We're lucky and our tower is in a nice finished part.

It terms of costs, we had a relocation package which we've been using to furnish the apartment. I think so far we've spent £1500 - including bed, sofas, TV, dining table, chairs, coffee table, chest of drawers, bathroom cabinets, kitchen stuff (plates, glasses, cutlery, etc), bed linen, duvet, pillows, etc! So to be honest quite reasonable! 

EMAD75


----------



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

Booeybosh said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I too am moving to Dubai / Abu Dhabi, but on the 19th. My situation is very similar to yours, I will be opening a new sales office for Azimut Yachts in Abu Dhabi, I am looking for pretty much the same as you have in your wish list with the same sort of budget. I will be staying initially in a serviced apartment in Dubai but will quickly want to move to my own place.
> 
> ...




Hi John,

I fly to Dubai tomorrow to start my new job. Haven't decided on where to live yet. I'm sure the first few weeks will be very busy!

I'll certainly be viewing as many apartments as I can on the west side of Dubai. For me a lot will depend on access to SZR as I will be working in Abu Dhabi and I want to try and minimise my commute. I'll be staying in temporary accommodation in AD until I get my own place sorted.

All the best.

Martin.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

bumping an old thread - plus I couldn't figure out a way to start a new one 

First of all a big Hi to everyone ! I have been reading this forum's threads with interest in the last 3-4 days and have found it very very useful.

I have just moved to Dubai from Hong Kong (where I got laid off, and thankfully got a job here), and apart from settling in and trying to figure out quite a few things, am looking for an apartment. This is my first visit to Dubai - even all my interviews were telephonic

Me: Indian, 27, getting married in April.. 

office currently is in Monarch Towers on SZR, but may move westwards (or is it northwards) from anywhere between Jumeirah to Jebel Ali. This may happen in the next 6-12 months. So ppl are suggesting I take up a place somewhere in the centre (which for me implies the Jumeirah area). Currently I stay in a co. provided serviced service apartment in Bur Dubai for this month
I am looking for a 1 BHK apartment. I have a budget of around 100K (I increased it after seeing the property ads) - yes there are properties in JLT, and even Marina for rents lower than these. I have been checking the Gulf News classifieds and other sites, and also plan to contact agents offline

I would like a place which is reasonable close to social areas, but is also not so high end that I cannot walk down to a convenience store, dry cleaner etc, buy groceries without going to a mall or paying a bomb
my biggest constraint: I will NOT have a car for the next 3-6 months at least (while I await a driving license AFTER I get my work permit). so have to rely on taxis

My questions:
1. Is JLT a good enough area ? Why are rents lower - is it because of the construtcion quality, inconvenience of getting to SZR, or just because it is not Marina ?
2. Will I be able to get taxis, and above mentioned amenities in JLT ? If someone could suggest other areas for my budget and convenience, that would be great. For that matter, how is Discovery Gardens ?
3. Does anyone know why rents are lower in DEC Towers (supposedly in the Marina) vis-a-vis other properties in the Marina ?
I have a reasonable salary - not some of the CEO packages I saw mentioned here. For a lower salary in HK I was in the best area in HK, walked down to office, etc etc. 

Any suggestions and tips would be great. Thanks in advance !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just bumping up the thread ... would be great to get a reply to the query above.. Thanks !

^^


----------

